# question reagarding Hepatitis B ??



## sagar2 (May 19, 2010)

Greetings to All,
I would like to know is it possible to get employment/work visa on Hepatitis B viral infection. One of my friend has got a job and company sent him employment visa and he did his medical here and got that viral. He seems to be fine physically and hospital is not issuing him the result of test they said call your visa sponsor . I want to know will he be able to get work visa or dubai policy does not allow this or any solution. Looking forward for your kind response,


Regards
Sagar


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It'll be refused.

Sorry, that's the way it is.


----------



## sagar2 (May 19, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It'll be refused.
> 
> Sorry, that's the way it is.


 thats really bad .


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sagar2 said:


> thats really bad .


$hit happens....


----------



## sagar2 (May 19, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> $hit happens....


there has to be a way ?? im sure .he spent lot of $$ and get here for the hope to join his duty.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

UAE has their laws and they were placed there to protect the majority. Prob ways around it but illegal and wouldnt want to get caught doing anything illegal.


----------



## sagar2 (May 19, 2010)

ok, if he leaves and come back after a month or some times get his treatment done ,will he be able to get residence or a work visa and his medical with clear result? Looking forward forward for your reply.

Regards


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> UAE has their laws and they were placed there to protect the majority. Prob ways around it but illegal and wouldnt want to get caught doing anything illegal.



Unfortunately that law doesnt protect the majority at all simply because visitors arent tested. For every residence visa seeker who is barred for being HIV Positive, there may be 5 visitors with the same virus entering the UAE


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Unfortunately that law doesnt protect the majority at all simply because visitors arent tested. For every residence visa seeker who is barred for being HIV Positive, there may be 5 visitors with the same virus entering the UAE


Dually noted. I wont be dating the visitors then and will thus forward require to see their working visa prior to dating them


----------



## sagar2 (May 19, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Dually noted. I wont be dating the visitors then and will thus forward require to see their working visa prior to dating them


then its mean it wont be an issue if he get back after sometime and apply for work visa and give his medical test and there wont be any issue right.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

sagar2 said:


> then its mean it wont be an issue if he get back after sometime and apply for work visa and give his medical test and there wont be any issue right.


I will attempt to put it in laymen terms:

UAE tests new residence visa applicants for Hep B using the HBSAg test. Now it depends on the kind of Hepatitis B that your friend has. The first type can resolve spontaneously or through treatment, to the extent that it becomes undetectable on the HBSAg test BUT it takes at least 6-9 months to do so. The second type will always be detectable through HBSAg even after being cured.

So in the best case scenario, your friend has to wait up to a year for the test result to be -ive and in the worst case, he is never coming to the UAE.

Do keep in mind that a +ive result on HBSAg in the UAE at the time of a new residence visa application will mean deportation. No reason or document or appeal will be listened to.


----------



## ivanmeetsg.i.joe (Aug 15, 2010)

*Please any doctors or health specialists who can help on this one?*

Hi there! I'm writing to you guys cuz i'm concerned about what will happen to my roommate. He had Hepatitis B and his body cured it by itself apparently. He realized because when he came to Dubai and he went for some vaccinations that he had to go through the doctors didn't shoot him with the Hepatitis B vaccine because he had the antibodies. 
Now he herd a few rumours about people not getting their visas renewed because of Hepatitis B and he is worried as he had it. Now... the question is... When they test for Hepatitis B for visa renewal, do they check if the disease is active or eventhough you had it and it's cured they won't renew it anyways????? 

He had no problems to get the visa when he got in dubai because at that time they were not screening for it. 

Any one please?? We're quite worried and his renewal comes soon, so I will need to start planning everything and he will need to get a new job 

By the way, he works in the food handling industry.

Thank you in advance,

Luigi


----------



## ivanmeetsg.i.joe (Aug 15, 2010)

NAUAE said:


> I will attempt to put it in laymen terms:
> 
> UAE tests new residence visa applicants for Hep B using the HBSAg test. Now it depends on the kind of Hepatitis B that your friend has. The first type can resolve spontaneously or through treatment, to the extent that it becomes undetectable on the HBSAg test BUT it takes at least 6-9 months to do so. The second type will always be detectable through HBSAg even after being cured.
> 
> ...


What are this two types of hepatitis B??????????? MY friend got the antibodies and that's why he never got the vaccine. apparently he had it long time ago and his body healed by itself. Will it show on the test?
Are you 100 % positive that the only test is the HBsAG?


----------



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

NAUAE said:


> I will attempt to put it in laymen terms:
> 
> UAE tests new residence visa applicants for Hep B using the HBSAg test. Now it depends on the kind of Hepatitis B that your friend has. The first type can resolve spontaneously or through treatment, to the extent that it becomes undetectable on the HBSAg test BUT it takes at least 6-9 months to do so. The second type will always be detectable through HBSAg even after being cured.
> 
> ...



This has got me wondering .... 

I am about to start the Hep B jabs in the UK as I am wanting to come to M.E and have never had them (or Hep B itself to my knowledge). However with this test you talk of, does this mean if I have the jabs, that this could then give me positive HBSAg test and I then wouldnt get a Visa or wouldnt the immunisation affect it like that? 

Dont want to go and have the first of these jabs on Friday if it means I am shooting myself in the foot as it were

Can anyone enlighten me ?

Thanks alot
Sharon


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

sagar2 said:


> Greetings to All,
> I would like to know is it possible to get employment/work visa on Hepatitis B viral infection. One of my friend has got a job and company sent him employment visa and he did his medical here and got that viral. He seems to be fine physically and hospital is not issuing him the result of test they said call your visa sponsor . I want to know will he be able to get work visa or dubai policy does not allow this or any solution. Looking forward for your kind response,
> 
> 
> ...


Your 'friend' will receive an Unfit medical status after a blood test here, which is mandatory for residence. That will result in deportation.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

shazuk said:


> This has got me wondering ....
> 
> I am about to start the Hep B jabs in the UK as I am wanting to come to M.E and have never had them (or Hep B itself to my knowledge). However with this test you talk of, does this mean if I have the jabs, that this could then give me positive HBSAg test and I then wouldnt get a Visa or wouldnt the immunisation affect it like that?
> 
> ...


Vaccination is not the same as having the virus ! I appreciate how vaccines work, but I don't think it's a live vaccine.

I would do the vaccination after your arrival. I don't think you will contract Hepatitis during your flight unless you plan on having a mid air blood transfusion!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yay, i'm clean, date me! hehe


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

ivanmeetsg.i.joe said:


> What are this two types of hepatitis B??????????? MY friend got the antibodies and that's why he never got the vaccine. apparently he had it long time ago and his body healed by itself. Will it show on the test?
> Are you 100 % positive that the only test is the HBsAG?


HIV, Hepatitis, Tuberculosis carriers that test positive will be declared unfit after blood tests here.

This will result in being escorted out of the UAE. Costs of repatriation are borne by sponsor. 

I have heard they hold you, allow you to contact a friend to pack your belongings and put you on next available flight to country of origin.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Keep an eye on the news. There was a report this week or last week that Hep and TB tests were being reconsidered. I think Khaleej Times. But take it with a pinch of salt too.


----------



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> Vaccination is not the same as having the virus ! I appreciate how vaccines work, but I don't think it's a live vaccine.
> 
> I would do the vaccination after your arrival. I don't think you will contract Hepatitis during your flight unless you plan on having a mid air blood transfusion!


Hi

Thanks for that but as I will be working in a hospital, Hep B immunisation is something that I gather they will insist upon way before I ever arrive .... and without which I wont get the job. So not alot of choice really. Having first of 3 on Friday

Cheers
Sharon


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

shazuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for that but as I will be working in a hospital, Hep B immunisation is something that I gather they will insist upon way before I ever arrive .... and without which I wont get the job. So not alot of choice really. Having first of 3 on Friday
> 
> ...


Well I would imagine that you can delay the vaccination until after you arrive. Just tell them they ran out of stock and you didnt have time due to a massive shipment of vaccines to Pakistan since the floods and cholera outbreak....

To be perfectly honest, I dont think it makes any difference.


----------



## sagar2 (May 19, 2010)

Guys I have heard some news about check out following links,


Google Translate



UAE lifeline for Hepatitis, tuberculosis job aspirants


gulfnews : UAE residents exempt from some blood tests


Medical Fitness - SMS MF Result


Now my question if any one come here on visit visa and offered a job here which is not under six categories so will he or she has to undergo for HBV test according to new law if implement . Hope to hear from you guys 

Regards
Sagar


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi
I read they are scrapping mandatory testing for Hep B and C for certain professions. Is that correct and when does it come into practice?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

darlingbuds said:


> Hi
> I read they are scrapping mandatory testing for Hep B and C for certain professions. Is that correct and when does it come into practice?


It's been announced that Hep C testing no longer done.
Hep B only for some professions (food industry, medical, salon staff and similar) at visa renewal time.

When new rules come into effect not said.
What happens if positive for Hep B not 100% clear. Some papers said treatment received but not deported.


----------

